# Tool Talk >  Unique folding door design - video

## Jon

Folding door. Pinchy, but still cool.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously: Variety of transforming furniture - GIF

----------

cognitdiss (Yesterday),

Miloslav (Jul 15, 2019),

NortonDommi (Aug 19, 2018),

oldcaptainrusty (Aug 18, 2018),

Seedtick (Aug 16, 2018),

will52100 (Aug 17, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

I'm trying to think of an application where this design would offer an advantage over a conventional door.

----------

olderdan (Aug 16, 2018)

----------


## olderdan

> I'm trying to think of an application where this design would offer an advantage over a conventional door.



The only advantage I can see is that the bottom of the door rises up over the outside ground, maybe over a pile up of snow, other than that not much.

----------

PJs (Aug 16, 2018)

----------


## Jon

The swing profile seems too similar to a standard door for it to be a significant space saver. And it looks expensive and tedious to build. Beyond amusement/entertainment, maybe an ultra-niche application: submarine, spacecraft, etc.?

Other than that, like many of the short videos we see, it seems confined to "idea value", in that it spurs us to ideate other more useful concepts.

----------

HobieDave (Mar 3, 2020),

PJs (Aug 16, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

> The only advantage I can see is that the bottom of the door rises up over the outside ground, maybe over a pile up of snow, other than that not much.



I live in southern California. My only interaction with ice is in my martini shaker. Snow on the peaks of the San Gabriel mountains is visible from my office, a distance of some 80 air miles. I hope to never get any closer.

----------


## Jon

Also: how do you open it from the inside? Compilation vid of more like these. Mostly gimmicky (at best!), with a few interesting designs. 10:10 vid; good one to watch at 2X speed, via a setting visible by clicking the cog wheel.

----------

PJs (Aug 16, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Seems to me they *are* novel, but the first one would not work in weather without some serious mods to seal it up and some rubber baby buggy bumpers to minimize the pinch factor. The video had some more practical ones like the uphill swing gates (interesting hinge) and did like the fan one with the Astro logo looked like one that would be on Marv's place with a view of some mountain. The other I thought was rather practical was the 2 way door with the off center pivot point.

Thanks Jon! Fun but not for spacecraft or subs, me thinkz!
PJ

----------


## Frank S

While I have to agree there is a certain cool factor to the moving and folding of geometric shapes causing the door to open or close. I can only visualize this as a novelty it would be horrible as a security door even if it were made much thicker. as a weather tight door it would be a nightmare to seal and maintain functionality. About the only reason that I can see for one other than just to say it can be done.would be if there were some permanent obstruction on the ground preventing the operation of a normal swing door. However in that case since the lower section does have to rotate to the ground in the open position a sliding door would be a better option. 
This is just my opinion and I am not trying to belittle the young man's inventive abilities, who knows there may be a very real reason for his having done this and we have not seen the final outcome.

----------


## Frank S

I have actually made several of the various types of the gate enclosures in the vid on Jon's post #6 many of those while somewhat on the gimmick side do have an actual reason for being made the way they were.

----------


## Ralphxyz

gimically interesting!!

Ralph

----------

PJs (Aug 19, 2018)

----------


## Rorschach

What's so special about the garage door at 1.10 in the video?

----------


## Jon

Clever.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Nov 18, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 13, 2018),

Tonyg (Nov 13, 2018)

----------


## rgsparber

Brilliant!

Rick

----------


## ranald

Much better than a public one I saw, beside a main street in Armidale NSW (in 1971). It had a cutout, to clear the pedistal when opening. All and sundry could inspect the toilet user in action.I HAD to use the 3 ft by 3 ft room unfortunately, so it was a god send as no others existed in the area. It was known as the "city of churches" so i guess no one looked. No perverts or pedophiles then: not even Lady Godiva's peeping Tom (blacksmith, I think he was, but Tom's occupation doesn't matter)?

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

CookieCrunch (Nov 18, 2018),

PJs (Nov 18, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 17, 2018)

----------


## ranald

Only thing with that one is there is no barrier on first couple of steps to prevent youngings/pets from going around.Like the basic concept

Cheers
Ranald

----------


## Jon

Plus that little black rubber foot needs to be relocated so it's not a snag when the gate is in the upright position. Another one:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

CookieCrunch (Nov 18, 2018),

LMMasterMariner (Nov 17, 2018),

Loose Ctrl (Nov 17, 2018),

marksbug (Nov 17, 2018),

Miloslav (Nov 16, 2018),

Neil Jensen (Nov 16, 2018),

PJs (Nov 18, 2018),

rlm98253 (Nov 16, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 16, 2018),

Tonyg (Nov 17, 2018),

will52100 (Nov 16, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> Plus that little black rubber foot needs to be relocated so it's not a snag when the gate is in the upright position. Another one:
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/side_folding_stairs.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



 Now that is a loft stair that really makes sense

----------


## ranald

Ge , I could raise the roof in my shed/shop. Looks flimsy, though it takes that guy at about 70 odd kg: wonder how it would cope if carrying a heavy load that is above OH&S that is. Looks like polimer/plastic but I do like it.I used to work with a guy who weighed 153kg exactly the same as our offsider (60 kg) plus me at 93kg. he might make it shake, rattle & roll esp if carrying an item of say 40 kg.

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> Ge , I could raise the roof in my shed/shop. Looks flimsy, though it takes that guy at about 70 odd kg: wonder how it would cope if carrying a heavy load that is above OH&S that is. Looks like polimer/plastic but I do like it.I used to work with a guy who weighed 153kg exactly the same as our offsider (60 kg) plus me at 93kg. he might make it shake, rattle & roll esp if carrying an item of say 40 kg.



I have the same questions as well. I'm a fatty and I carry heavy stuff. This would be a nice feature to have when I build my big garage. I'd like to have a mezzanine for storage.

----------


## marksbug

if you have a cnc mill to do it...I sure couldent do it by hand..but it sure looks great to mee. I suppose you could also use door hindges to do it.. I give it 3 thumbs up!!!

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> if you have a cnc mill to do it...I sure couldent do it by hand..but it sure looks great to mee. I suppose you could also use door hindges to do it.. I give it 3 thumbs up!!!



Why would a CNC mill be needed? It looks like to me some steel steps, some nice 3/16 angle, and some weld on hinges would make it. The angles for everything throws me off though. I've seriously been looking into this. More research to come.

----------


## marksbug

unless there all pretty darn close it's gonna be kinda wonkey,some loaded more than others, some pushing some pushing.yes a "loose" version could be done kinda eazely, but....oh never mind. I reckon a set up jig could be made and persise mesurements&location and stops it wouldent be that bad. but for me....I would have to do it a tad different.like...make a bigger shop...add a elevator/lift..or ladder like attic ladder juts a bit more beefy. or possiably 2 aluminum ladders with some links&steps to fold up. I do like this one hear,I wonder who make them or how much $$ they are.probably made is switzerland....and expensive.but dam good quality.

----------


## Loose Ctrl

Upon further thought, that folding stair would take up a lot of valuable wall space in a shop. I think a swing down stairway would work better for me.

----------


## Jon

34-second video:

----------

high-side (Feb 11, 2019),

oldpastit (Feb 14, 2019),

PJs (Feb 12, 2019),

ranald (Feb 12, 2019),

rgsparber (Feb 11, 2019)

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> 34-second video:



Damn that floor is squeeky.

----------

PJs (Feb 12, 2019)

----------


## rgsparber

It is cool how the door sections fold away from the wall toward the camera. Not so sure OSHA would approve them for a fire exit ;-)

----------


## ranald

It's footprint is a bit scarey, eye height, for some I know when it is folding into the room but I like the whole concept. Pretty cool.

----------


## 12bolts

Some good finger crush points in that mechanism

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> Some good finger crush points in that mechanism



Fingers, feet, arms, legs, head. It starting to sound like a Mafia torture and killing device.

----------


## Rattlerjake

> The swing profile seems too similar to a standard door for it to be a significant space saver. And it looks expensive and tedious to build. Beyond amusement/entertainment, maybe an ultra-niche application: submarine, spacecraft, etc.?
> 
> Other than that, like many of the short videos we see, it seems confined to "idea value", in that it spurs us to ideate other more useful concepts.





You people (mklotz, olderdan, Jon) have no imagination. This door would be perfect for any application where a normal swinging door is impracticable and a pocket door or sliding door mechanism takes up too much space. Besides that, it is really "different". My biggest worry about that door would be keeping out rain and that it provides no protection from outside air temperatures, although it could be slightly redesigned to do so.

----------


## mklotz

> You people (mklotz, olderdan, Jon) have no imagination. ...



Bold statement for someone who has yet to show us any products of his own imagination. No offense, just saying.

----------

Jon (Jul 29, 2019),

olderdan (Jul 29, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

I would say that such a door would only be good as an interior door where no security or climate control from outside would be required. But that having been said it would be quite possible to fashion sealing capability and as for a locking mechanism that could be added as well but I have my doubts of the likely hood of real world acceptance for an exterior door anytime soon. Interior or novelty yes some people always seem to want the odd or bazar for their homes

----------


## Rattlerjake

> Bold statement for someone who has yet to show us any products of his own imagination. No offense, just saying.



So says the internet inventor who simply makes or miniaturizes tools that have already been invented. Haven't seen a single product you provided that will make a noticeable improvement to civilization. I'm sure people are tearing down your door for a miniature cement mixer, or a pair of tweezers with a magnifying glass glued to it! More people will install that crazy door than will make or use ALL of your products put together! No offense, just saying!

----------


## Jon

> So says the internet inventor who simply makes or miniaturizes tools that have already been invented. Haven't seen a single product you provided that will make a noticeable improvement to civilization. I'm sure people are tearing down your door for a miniature cement mixer, or a pair of tweezers with a magnifying glass glued to it! More people will install that crazy door than will make or use ALL of your products put together! No offense, just saying!



See Nutpicking, AKA the "weak man fallacy" and Overgeneralization. Every guy here with many homemade tools (mklotz has 223 listed here so far) can have a couple of them picked out and fallaciously presented as a representation of the entire set.

----------

mklotz (Jul 30, 2019),

ranald (Aug 1, 2019)

----------


## Ralphxyz

Rattlerjake, you are really coming across as a real Asshole!

----------

mklotz (Jul 30, 2019),

rgsparber (Aug 1, 2019)

----------


## marksbug

So... is he a fake asshole? I like the funkey doors. I would also get mangled by it....whats life without some fun and whats fun without some blood shed hear and there( not referring to wars and violence) yes seals could be used, but who wants to go out and club some seals just for a floor mat. and not all places in the world needs AC or heat to be confined ,hear yes but not everywhere. of coarse on the moon you may need something to help keep the atmosphere in where you needs it to bee. and remember we all have assholes.some people just choose to show theirs more often or wear it on their sleeve( or possibly just wipe it there.) and then some of us just let asshole sleep in while we do our work uninterrupted. :Head Scratch:  :Cool:

----------


## Frank S

I'm not going to name any person or hopefully not form this post as any form of derogatory inflaming post.
That being said though. Seriously? is there or are there any person or persons who view and or contribute to the community of HMT.net any more or less of a contributor to society based on the tools they may or not take upon themselves to build nor would the significance of the tool design size finish or functionality have any bearing as to whether or not they are important. There are some members here with an extremely unique skill set and some with a multiple of skills. 
meaning everyone has something to contribute or not that is their choice. 
Any attempt of attacking another or as I call it trying to troll another into a reaction or retaliation to a comment is just wrong in the way I personally view things.
I know I won't hang around where this practice takes place unless it is all meant to be done in fun and even then that can always be misconstrued or taken in the wrong way.
OK I've had my rant and apologize if I have offended anyone.

----------

DIYSwede (Jul 30, 2019)

----------


## marksbug

Ill raise your appleoligy and add I hope is was done jokinglee like my spellen. but yes there are assholes out there. and some make some neet **** too.and others just fart around stinking up the place. I like the good **** that I can use or modify for my own usage.but I dont mind a good fart is Im down wind....oops up wind!!!! some people never have anything good **** add, but they must feel better if they just add some sort of stink to it. we all know people like that.I tend to stay away from them as much as possible.it's just not good for the soul being around it.and hell to get off the soul after you step in it axidently or if the asshole is slinging it around thier head and you happen to get some on you, just wipe it off and go about your day, you can not fight **** with **** it just makes more ****.I prefer top make toys&tools. and sometimes a scraper to clean my shewes souls.and dispose of it properly...in the neighbors yard.
I did spend the last 5 days in DC and surrounding areas Alexandria& Arlington. lots of **** there.some real nice some not so nice.and history of lotsa of ****....but I am gladd I went.

----------


## Frank S

> Damn that floor is squeeky.



How about we get back to the door?
That center hinges would be unique to use for other applications since it must be of some type of ball and socket design to be able to function smoothly through 2 planes of operation

----------

DIYSwede (Jul 30, 2019)

----------


## ranald

> See Nutpicking, AKA the "weak man fallacy" and Overgeneralization. Every guy here with many homemade tools (mklotz has 223 listed here so far) can have a couple of them picked out and fallaciously presented as a representation of the entire set.



Do we have one on nit picking or a gorilla eating humble nits. My dog bites flees that aren't there & no sign of skin irritation. Maybe my doggie justs needs a coldie like a rattler too long in the sun. Not Just saying ..................but Love your work Marv; after all they are homemade tools, when I have more time i will peruse your site as the ones I've seen are delightful.

Jon , you are akin to our black snake: it has a really, really painful bite (supposed to be the worst of all but I dont want to find out).Lots of folk bitten by venomous snakes are unaware till the side affects kick in. The interesting thing is it (red bellied or other blacks) will eat (if "hungry" enough) some of the far more venomous snakes like Death Adder, Taipan, Eastern brown, & rough Scale reptiles as it is immune to their bites/venom and yet can cohabitate in harmony. Just sayin' & no offence intended.

----------

